# Magnificent read!



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I am reading and enjoying this book immensely. The character Anna is incredibly engaging and entertaining. This has got to be the best book I've read this year and perhaps in several years. HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm going to have to keep a separate calendar for all the book klubs I want to join.  This one is definitely been scheduled ... in ink.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

LDB,

I had a copy of Gone For a Soldier on my computer, the computer crashed yesterday and is in the shop. Bummer.

So I haven't even begun to start reading GFAS since I got it. Everytime you post on it makes me want to read it that much more...but, I will have to wait until my computer is back up; this one I am on isn't mine to install things onto.

I can hardly wait to begin this book now - your enthusiasm is contagious.

Thanks for the high praises on a good read and giving me something to look forward to reading.

-sailor


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

YES a FIVE STAR BOOK

I read it and had difficulty putting it down to sleep (yes I know what is that when you hav a kindle  )


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link.  I just ordered it.

Have a question though.  Does the board still get credit when I've ordered it through a link placed in a thread?  Just wondering about that.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Thanks for the link. I just ordered it.
> 
> Have a question though. Does the board still get credit when I've ordered it through a link placed in a thread? Just wondering about that.


*If it was made via the link maker here...yes.*


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Thank you!


...and thank you, KC, as well as everyone else. Sailor's book is signed; all I need is a mailing address.

Happy New Year,

Jeff


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Thank you!


*You're welcome *


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Jeff said:


> ...and thank you, KC, as well as everyone else. Sailor's book is signed; all I need is a mailing address.
> 
> Happy New Year,
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, what does that mean- "Sailor's book is signed.."?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Jeff, what does that mean- "Sailor's book is signed.."?


Last night Betsy announced a book club in April for _Gone For a Soldier_.

To urge people to read it now rather than waiting, I got clever and had a contest: The first KB member that could guess what historical figure that the Anna Van Buskirk character was based upon would get an autographed paperback.

Sailor got it within a couple of hours without even reading the book and Teresa (screen name tlshaw) got it soon after. Teresa gave me her mailing address but Sailor refused so I'm teasing her.

Now I have to come up with a more difficult contest to entice people to read the book now rather than waiting three months. I'm open to ideas and I'll pay for a good one with a paperback.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Last night Betsy announced a book club in April for _Gone For a Soldier_.
> 
> Sailor got it within a couple of hours without even reading the book and Teresa (screen name tlshaw) got it soon after. Teresa gave me her mailing address but Sailor refused so I'm teasing her.


Jeff,

Teasing me when I wasn't here, and right in front of me?

So, now that I was so happy to find out I had won your book, I didn't think you would have to know my address. Okay, you do live in Texas so that is far away from California, you are married and you are a really old dude too, right? So, weighing out the pros and cons, I think I might be swayed to send you my address, only if you behave yourself. That means no Easter, Birthday or Christmas gifts with money in them - oh wait, that would be okay; but you must be on your Gentleman's Honor for getting my address. There are lots of [censored] out there and I don't want you to turn out to be one of them. 

Okay, now that I have quit teasing you, I will kindly thank you for the signed, autographed copy of your book <if you will still send it to me after the 'bad teasing'> I was thrilled and honored to have won it and for you to have written it means a lot because I really love how you write. Your style reminds me a bit of Mark Twain and he is my favorite. I will treasure your book always. Hey, speaking of treasure...How about a contest for *The Treasure of La Malinche*?

-sailor *click*


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

I am also reading Gone for a Soldier, and enjoying it greatly. It's so much fun to get lost in a good historical book.

An how do we get a signed copy  lol j/k


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Beth A said:


> An how do we get a signed copy lol j/k


The current question is: Who did Mademoiselle Nannette Balletti work for in France and why?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1974.msg48911.html#msg48911


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I couldn't resist.........I just 1-clicked on this one.  It sounds so good.  Now all I need is notification that my Kindle is shipping.  I hope it's sooooooon.  All my books are sitting in limbo like little orphans.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sherlock said:


> I couldn't resist.........I just 1-clicked on this one. It sounds so good. Now all I need is notification that my Kindle is shipping. I hope it's sooooooon. All my books are sitting in limbo like little orphans.


They're no longer orphans, Sherlock..... you have kindly adopted them. Think of them as just being in transit from the orphanage to your loving home...... hopefully soon for you!! They are no longer sad.... they are excited to be finally getting a wonderful, new home so the remaining wait is well worth it.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I like the way you think.  Thank you!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Any time..... that's why it's so great here on KBs..... we enable support each other....  And.... this is a most excellent book and we're looking forward to Jeff leading the book klub for his creation!!


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

LDB said:


> I am reading and enjoying this book immensely. The character Anna is incredibly engaging and entertaining. This has got to be the best book I've read this year and perhaps in several years. HIGHLY recommended.


Just wanted to bump this up. As I am still reading this and loving it. Due to work being kind of crazy, I haven't had a lot of time, but am about 2/3rds of the way through and enjoying every minute I get with it. If you enjoy historical's, you really should try this one!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Beth A said:


> Just wanted to bump this up. As I am still reading this and loving it. Due to work being kind of crazy, I haven't had a lot of time, but am about 2/3rds of the way through and enjoying every minute I get with it. If you enjoy historical's, you really should try this one!


I'm waiting for the Book Klub. In the meantime, I'm reading Jeff's other book. The Treasure of La Malinche. When you finish Gone for a Soldier, you should read that one.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

This is probably inappropriate but I wanted to share the review that Cush posted on Amazon last night so I'll risk it:

[quote author=Cush]Soldiers, Spies, and Women of Easy Virtue, January 16, 2009

By Wilard Cushman (San Diego, CA USA)

`Gone For a Soldier' is a novel set in the time of the American Revolutionary War as seen mostly through the eyes of John Van Buskirk and his wife, Anna. Think you know about the Founding Fathers? Wait until you read the real stories of the political intrigues and personality clashes surrounding the events leading up to the Declaration of Independence! Patriots, Loyalists, British and French officers, women of easy virtue, and spies of all persuasions figure in this story of the turbulent events surrounding the difficult birth of the United States of America.

Is this a perfect book? Of course not- the long direct quotations from historical documents included for accuracy may not be to all reader's tastes and the detailed battle descriptions may not interest every reader but these are minor faults in a sweeping and colorful tapestry created by Mr. Hepple. He gives us characters we can care about, some based on members of his family in Revolutionary America. The research that went into this novel must have been mind boggling- a labor of love.

This is a story well worth reading and the characters will stay with you long after you turn the final page.

[/quote]


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

Woohooo! Congrats Jeff!

That is a great review, and very fitting (as I am loving the book as well). I take it he gave 5 stars?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Beth, Gertie and anyone that I haven't thanked specifically. I'm always a little reluctant to bump any thread in *The Book Corner* to say thanks because the moderator here is armed with sewing needles, scissors and other sharp instruments. 

EDIT: The Kindle version of _Gone For a Soldier_ was updated yesterday with all reported typos fixed. Thanks to everyone who sent me notes, especially Cush and Sailor.


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not shy of bumping up a post for such a good book.  

I have also purchased The Treasure of La Malinche Volumes 1 and 2 and set them in my TBR pile.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

> The Kindle version of Gone For a Soldier was updated yesterday with all reported typos fixed.


 i just grabbed this book i got the $3 copy an noticed theres a $9.99 version, is there typos in the $3 version?

i got it for the book club


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Thanks Beth, Gertie and anyone that I haven't thanked specifically. I'm always a little reluctant to bump any thread in *The Book Corner* to say thanks because the moderator here is armed with sewing needles, scissors and other sharp instruments.


LOL!

Don't forget my rotary cutter! 









(There's actually some quilting murder mysteries, and in one of them, the weapon is a rotary cutter.)

Betsy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

The boss has a sewing machine that cost as much as a small car and does all sorts of things including auxiliary control center for the space shuttle I think. There's at least one rotary cutter available over there too. I've always considered it potentially sinister and this confirms it.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL!
> 
> Don't forget my rotary cutter!
> 
> ...


Every time I use a rotary cutter I think I'd better be careful or I could lose a finger! It would make one great weapon!!

As for Gone for a Soldier, I missed the free copies Jeff was offering and ordered it the other day. I don't mind paying for it at all, to contribute to him as an author. I'm really looking forward to reading it. However, now that I've gotten roped into the Outlander series most likely it will wait until I'm done with all of those.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> i just grabbed this book i got the $3 copy an noticed theres a $9.99 version, is there typos in the $3 version?


Thank you.

There will probably always be typos. 

I don't know what's in the $9.99 version. I want it to go away but Amazon ignores me.



Betsy the Quilter ]Don't forget my rotary cutter![/quote]
Yikes! This was a legitimate response to a poster's question. *running away*
[quote author=Jen said:


> As for Gone for a Soldier, I missed the free copies Jeff was offering and ordered it the other day.


Thank you, Jen. I'm still offering free copies to reviewers.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Thank you, Jen. I'm still offering free copies to reviewers.


Oh well, I hope me paying for it helps support you and the free copies you're giving away. But even so, I can promise that as soon as I do get to it I'll give you my full, honest review!


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

LDB said:


> I am reading and enjoying this book immensely. The character Anna is incredibly engaging and entertaining. This has got to be the best book I've read this year and perhaps in several years. HIGHLY recommended.


I finished Gone for a Soldier this week, and WOW what a great book. I am looking forward to the book club so I can go through it again. As it is a very long book with a lot of detail.

I will definatley be moving The Treasure of La Malinche up on my huge TBR pile.

Thank you Jeff for such a wonderful book


----------

